# Changed set-up....o.k. to plug plasma straight into socket?



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I am moving all my gear to a rack in a closet for a clean look.
So I will be moving the power line conditioner I have used for over the past two years.

*Can/should I plug my 1150HD straight into a wall socket?


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

You can and many do but if you run across a budget solution I would add one in time. Have you ever A/B tested your conditioner to confirm any benefit in picture quality?


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

You know what, I haven't. I bought it along with my first HDTV over two years ago before I really knew anything at all and have used it since.

What would be a temporary good enough budget option for now?


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Older Panamax units work good and are cheap


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

No need to do anything temporary. This is all the protection that you need.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812102407


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

That is a surge protector not a conditioner like poster was reffering to.


----------



## joetama (May 31, 2007)

Do you NEED a conditioner? Maybe.

Would I plug it directly to the wall? NO.

But, a simple surge protector would suffice if you don't want to spend money on the conditioner.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

There is little need for a power conditioner unless you have a specific noise problem that cannot be solved with proper electrical system and signal system design and installation. Power conditioners will not improve the image on a PDP or other display in nearly all cases. I have experimented with measurements of line noise and filtering for years and have never been able to confirm any improvement due to line conditioners. I do not suggest that it is not possible but with hundreds of installations and hundreds more sets serviced, I have never been able to see nor measure such improvements.

Ground problems can create disturbances, but proper system design and installation almost always relieves these issues. Just the installation of a surge suppressor that protects all of the signal lines and ties all of the grounds together has often solved many problems. The point that most proponents miss is that the $20 product mentioned above does the same thing in this regard as the products that cost hundreds, so the improvements that they see could often have been accomplished with a fraction of the cost by properly gounding the system or even just by co-location of power to the same outlet.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks guys!

So, is that cheap surge protector the type I need, or should I look at something more?
I don't think I'll need the conditioner, but if I notice a negative change in PQ(not likely), I can move it to the plasma wall.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Is this enough? Or look for something else?
http://www.tripplite.com/products/product.cfm?productID=94


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would go with this one It has a better design and is rated for 2200 joules. It also has isolated noise filters built in. I have 3 of them hooked up to my system.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Neither has any signal line suppression. If you are using the set as a monitor this is not an issue. Tripplite makes fine equipment.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I have one of this for all my equipment (except subs) http://www.tripplite.com/products/product.cfm?productID=3071 ... What I like is that is a battery back up... so I have some time to turn the TV off in case of power failure.

I think the most important thing is to protect the equipment for power changes with a voltage regulator.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Voltage regulator? 

As for the surge protector, instead of the block by Tripplite reccomended by tonyvdb how about this for just a few dollars more?
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t..._mri?_encoding=UTF8&m=A2A0CZG0007A9F&v=glance


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

salvasol said:


> I have one of this for all my equipment (except subs) http://www.tripplite.com/products/product.cfm?productID=3071 ... What I like is that is a battery back up... so I have some time to turn the TV off in case of power failure.
> 
> I think the most important thing is to protect the equipment for power changes with a voltage regulator.


If that is what you think is important, then this is fine. In my experience, this is not very important. Most modern video equipment uses very robust switching power supplies that do not pass noise and can regulate perfectly from under 100 vac to over 130vac. It is a common misconception that there is value in external voltage regulation. There is convenience in a UPS, perhaps, but most of these units trade quality of protection for these features. The unit ou link above has a relatively low joule rating and no specs for current for surges, nor specs for the signal line clamping. 

In my opinion yhou could get better protection for under $50 but with no UPS or voltage regulation.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> Voltage regulator?
> 
> As for the surge protector, instead of the block by Tripplite reccomended by tonyvdb how about this for just a few dollars more?
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t..._mri?_encoding=UTF8&m=A2A0CZG0007A9F&v=glance



This looks like much better protection and is reasonably priced. I wish they would give more specs, however. One of the things I like about Panamax is that they give specs on just about everything.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> Is this enough? Or look for something else?
> http://www.tripplite.com/products/product.cfm?productID=94


That one's perfect. I was looking at Monsters a while back and they are 3 or more times the price. I need one for my projector and black is beautiful. There's only one plug going into that outlet so a 4 gang module is a waste. I never knew Tripplite made these...that's awesome!


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

It is nice. 
The Joules rating was a little too low for my 50" plasma and subwoofer so I went with the Tripp Lite Isobar 6 DBS.


----------

